# 300: Rise of an Empire



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 9, 2013)

*SPOILERS BELOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> '300: Rise of an Empire' heads to new seasBryan Alexander, USA TODAY
> 10:59a.m. EDT April 9, 2013
> 
> '300: Rise of an Empire' takes on a new look and philosophy from the original '300.'
> ...


same theme, different guys, who are less hardcore , pek disproves, he also disappoint this, that being said same theme and with in the same spirit, plus the fact that if this a smash hit it would mean the sequel fans wished makes me excited 




so according to imdb it is suppose to come out august 2, mark this day, expect to see you all in the theater


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 9, 2013)

this movie means the dream isn't dead


----------



## Jay. (Apr 9, 2013)

won't/can't beat the original


still gonna watch


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 9, 2013)

Jay. said:


> won't/can't beat the original
> 
> 
> still gonna watch



the original did set the bar pretty damn high, it men out p***** and made chest hair grow , it was pretty fucking GAR


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 10, 2013)

This movie seems interesting. I would love to see how Xerxes became the "God King".


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2013)

Wasnt the next movie supposed to be about the Origins of Xerxes?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 11, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Wasnt the next movie supposed to be about the Origins of Xerxes?



I was told this one was. o.o


----------



## Psychic (Apr 12, 2013)

Seems Interesting.


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2013)

So basically it's going to boil down to a twist on that timeless saying, which will most likely be something along the lines of the following:



			
				Themistokles said:
			
		

> Brave Men of Greece! I am tired of these Motherfucking Persians on my Motherfucking Boat(s)!


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 13, 2013)

Nude Eva Green is a must


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 14, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Nude Eva Green is a must


this man knows what is needed 




Detective said:


> So basically it's going to boil down to a twist on that timeless saying, which will most likely be something along the lines of the following:




so about them cast:
 	Lena Headey 	 ... 	Queen Gorgo 
 	Eva Green 	 ... 	Artemisia 
 	Andrei Claude 	 ... 	Persian General (rumored) 
 	Mark Killeen 	 ... 	 Greek Commander 
 	Rodrigo Santoro 	 ... 	Xerxes 
 	Sullivan Stapleton 	 ... 	Themistocles 
 	Jack O'Connell 	 ... 	 Calisto 
 	Hans Matheson 		
 	Andrew Tiernan 	 ... 	Ephialtes 
 	Caitlin Carmichael 	 ... 	 Young Artemisia - Age 8 
 	Callan Mulvey 	 ... 	 Scyllias 
 	Andrew Pleavin 	 ... 	Daxos 
 	Ashraf Barhom 	 ... 	 General Bandari 
 	Yigal Naor 	 ... 	King Darius 
 	Luke Roberts 	 ... 	 Butcher


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Wasnt the next movie supposed to be about the Origins of Xerxes?



 I actually would be interested in that.

From what I've seen in the pics thus far it seems pretty generic.


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't wait for the Wayans parody of it <3

Oh and james cook is gonna be in it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Palpatine (Apr 17, 2013)

First one wasn't very good. I'll probably skip this.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2013)

Hail Eva Green


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh how I wish at least one Spartacus actor would make it


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

meh, I'll pass on this


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2013)

Hated the first film.  Will watch for Eva Green though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

I always thought it was retarded for a slave based society to shout how WE'LL DIE AS FREE MEN FOR FREEDOM so didn't watch original, won't watch this one, no matter how many abs you'll promise me


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 17, 2013)

That first trailer was weak

The lead was pretty shitty.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2013)

This film looks every bit as gay as the first film.  So they definitely did a good job recapturing the same tone.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 17, 2013)

Eva Green has a weird face.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely giving this a miss.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I didn't even know what this movie was about based off of the trailer.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 18, 2013)

This should have taken place years after the defeat of the 300 spartans, and Gerard Butler should have played Leonidas son.....King Leonidas Jnr. 

Only then would it ever have hoped to match the original in manliness


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugggghhhhh...

When I was younger, I loved _300_ due to the action. But now...I see it as the horrible racist characitures of both the Greeks and the Persians.

Not only that...why is _Sparta_ at sea? They didn't even have a fleet! It was Athens!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 19, 2013)

Meh. Nothing to look forward to.


----------

